# iCarbons Carbon Fiber Skin Galaxy SIII Review



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Rootz folks,
I figured I'd post my review of the White Carbon Fiber Skin for the SIII over here on the forums. If you guys are on the edge or haven't seen one of these skins before, this in depth look might make you want one. For all the information on the skin, visit www.icarbons.com.

Review: 




Website: www.icarbons.com

Thanks guys! I hope you're as pleased with the skin as I am!


----------



## Testicopulishus (Dec 18, 2012)

Can you still take off the battery cover after its been applied?


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Testicopulishus said:


> Can you still take off the battery cover after its been applied?


Yes very easily!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChrisKader (Jun 17, 2011)

Is there an option for the flip cases? It seems the back cover would have some issues with the hinge of the flip cover. I notice the site has an option for the Galaxy Note 2 flip cover.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

ChrisKader said:


> Is there an option for the flip cases? It seems the back cover would have some issues with the hinge of the flip cover. I notice the site has an option for the Galaxy Note 2 flip cover.


Haven't seen an accessory for the flip cover for the S3...sorry...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

do you use a screen protector with this?

thinking about getting this skin. the 2 hard cases i have had both cracked eventually by the power or volume cut outs so i dont want to get another one of those.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

headcheese said:


> do you use a screen protector with this?
> 
> thinking about getting this skin. the 2 hard cases i have had both cracked eventually by the power or volume cut outs so i dont want to get another one of those.


I don't use a screen protector, but I hear they work.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Testicopulishus (Dec 18, 2012)

Anyone reading this thread with a white GS3,it's a must buy! 
2 hours and I'm in love.


----------

